# Dungeness Crab Egg Muffins



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2014)

Quite sometime ago I posted my buffalo chicken egg muffins. Same
Recipe here except replace the chicken with crab. These are super simple if you can beat eggs you can make this dish. 

You will need parchment paper or parchment baking cups. You will want to spray the paper cups with cooking spray. 

Mix your eggs, chives, cheese, crab together. Spoon or pour into cups. Bake in preheated 425* oven for 25-30mins or until cooked through. Save a bit of crab, cheese and chives to garnish with. Serve hot. You can make these a day in advance if you like and reheat. 

If your not into crab use cooked bacon, cooked breakfast sausage, cooked buffalo chicken. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 20, 2014






7 large eggs is perfect for 1/2 dozen muffins. Season with salt and pepper. Add chives, crab, and cheese, beat together.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 20, 2014






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2014)

That looks awesome Case..... Yet another must try recipe !  Thumbs Up


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks tasty! A little Hollandaise laced with Old Bay might be good drizzled over the top too, or maybe I'm just addicted to Hollandaise :)


----------



## foamheart (Jul 20, 2014)

Do they come out intact when you remove the parchment? 

Something else on that list!  How do married guys have time for honey-do's also?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks awesome Case..... Yet another must try recipe !  Thumbs Up



Thank you! We make these with bacon and sausage all the time when we have company. You can add just about anything. Diced jalapeños, bell peppers, asparagus, spinach... 



Mdboatbum said:


> Looks tasty! A little Hollandaise laced with Old Bay might be good drizzled over the top too, or maybe I'm just addicted to Hollandaise :)



Sure would MD. Add some chopped asparagus into the mix oh yeah! 



Foamheart said:


> Do they come out intact when you remove the parchment?
> 
> Something else on that list!  How do married guys have time for honey-do's also?



Kevin you have to spray the parchment with cooking spray to get a really nice release. Suppose you could swap them with bacon fat first. I have a similar recipe that you take partially cooked bacon and lay that in the muffin tin making a bacon bowl. Then you pour the egg mixture in the bacon cups. It's a bit greasy though so I don't do it very often. 

For this batch I didn't spray and I had to be careful getting them out of the parchment. They turned out good though! I have two left over for tomorrow's work breakfast!


----------



## venture (Jul 20, 2014)

Case, those look amazing!

Did you add any liquid when you scrambled the eggs?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2014)

Venture said:


> Case, those look amazing!
> 
> Did you add any liquid when you scrambled the eggs?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.



Nope no liquid! Just the eggs and whatever you put in there. Most important thing is parchment paper or parchment cups and cooking spray.!


----------



## venture (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks awesome?

Only reason I asked is because of how beautifully they puffed up!

I use a smidgeon of water in an omelet or in scrambled eggs for the puffing up.  Others use milk or cream as you know.

Those things are beautiful!

Consider this recipe duly STOLEN!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2014)

Venture said:


> Looks awesome?
> 
> Only reason I asked is because of how beautifully they puffed up!
> 
> ...



It's all in the whipping! That adds a bunch of air and makes them poof I guess. 

Experiment with fillings, this is still my favorite:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154277/buffalo-chicken-egg-muffins


I also
Like MD's idea of hollandaise sauce! I love Loco Moco, so that's another one I'm thinking about!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 21, 2014)

VERY fun!!! And they look so perfect and professional! Great job!!! Happy new week! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> VERY fun!!! And they look so perfect and professional! Great job!!! Happy new week! Cheers! - Leah



Thanks Leah!


----------



## knifebld (Jul 21, 2014)

Not a big seafood family, but very thankfull that you linked this to your 'buffalo chicken egg muffins' thread! Awesome!!!

Gonna give this a try next weekend for sure! Cheers!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2014)

knifebld said:


> Not a big seafood family, but very thankfull that you linked this to your 'buffalo chicken egg muffins' thread! Awesome!!!
> 
> Gonna give this a try next weekend for sure! Cheers!


Those and pulled pork egg muffins are my favorites! Okay and using *Pop's Fassett's Breakfast sausage* is another favorite around our house too!


----------



## moikel (Jul 23, 2014)

Really classy bit of cookery! Could see a mini version as canapes. Could also see a little Asian variant ,some garlic chives,ginger,bean sprouts, sort of vibe. sort of a formed Cantonese crab omelette.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Really classy bit of cookery! Could see a mini version as canapes. Could also see a little Asian variant ,some garlic chives,ginger,bean sprouts, sort of vibe. sort of a formed Cantonese crab omelette.



Thanks Mick! I like your ideas! Our Vietnamese restaurant makes an awesome dish Banh Xeo. Crispy Crepe, that has bean sprouts and other veggies in it, so good!


----------



## moikel (Aug 5, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Mick! I like your ideas! Our Vietnamese restaurant makes an awesome dish Banh Xeo. Crispy Crepe, that has bean sprouts and other veggies in it, so good!


I love Banh Xeo , no surprises there. I like a lot of Viet food lots of it here.Suits our climate.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2014)

Moikel said:


> I love Banh Xeo , no surprises there. I like a lot of Viet food lots of it here.Suits our climate.


I'm so bad when I walk into our local Pho shop they don't even ask what I want anymore! Guess I should mix it up a bit!

I love getting the Banh Mi Dac Biet sandwiches to go when I go kayaking! So good!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 11, 2014)

Case,

And here, I'm desperately looking for a way to use up some of our Dungee crab meat.  Think, I'll do this recipe this weekend for the Mrs.   Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Case,
> 
> And here, I'm desperately looking for a way to use up some of our Dungee crab meat.  Think, I'll do this recipe this weekend for the Mrs.   Thanks


Craig its super easy. I'd add some asparagus tips, make a hollandaise sauce and call it a faux eggs benedict! I like the fact that you can use any cooked protein or veggies. Super tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2015)

Just bumping this up for the holidays. Simple dish that can feed the masses at breakfast time! Happy holidays!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2015)

DS2003 , thanks for the bump it looks delicious.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 15, 2015)

Assuming you have masses amount of fresh crab..........that don't glow at night.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah a bit bleak right now for this season. With that said all the crab in the store right now is last years or the years before! 

So if you can't catch crabs, might as well sub shrimp, crawdads, smirked mussels, or oysters! Yum!!!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 22, 2015)

OMG!! I was scared I'd waste lump crab..... This stuff is totally outta this world!!!

2 points for Case, and subtracting one point for NOT being more "EMPHATIC"!!!!!

Lump blue crab meat, eggs, Smoked Provolone, green onion tops, Tony's... So simple! (Oh I added a touch of cream)

DAMN! This is good!

BUMP for the holidays. Small cup cakes for great appetizers!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 22, 2015)

Late Note:: I cook in cast iron for the most part I find it a superior utensil in most cases. If you use a cast iron corn muffin pan, make sure and prep the pan as usual. Do NOT expect much help from the parchment paper. But even with all that cleaning, and I mean a lot of cleaning, its still worth the work. 

I am thinking next time, mini cup cakes, and a small little fondue pot of Hollidaise for dipping! 

These would be impressive appetizers. Easy to make, easy to serve, but unless you have ready access to seafood, crab, shrimp, crawfish, or even bacon (it would be a baby quiche) It would be pretty dang expensive to feed a  family.

I still loved 'em! But prep your pan well.


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2015)

Case just seen this and I like the ingredients, being so easily changed.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 28, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> OMG!! I was scared I'd waste lump crab..... This stuff is totally outta this world!!!
> 
> 2 points for Case, and subtracting one point for NOT being more "EMPHATIC"!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin! Glad you liked them! Yep its pretty easy to sub out the proteins. Did you see this post, it will cost you less to feed the family:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154277/buffalo-chicken-egg-muffins


----------



## foamheart (Dec 28, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Kevin! Glad you liked them! Yep its pretty easy to sub out the proteins. Did you see this post, it will cost you less to feed the family:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154277/buffalo-chicken-egg-muffins


Anything that good, should not be cheap! LOL  I can't wait to try it with some well seasoned boiled crawfish!

One helpful hint. This is best served just seconds before it sets. You don't want dried scrambled eggs but a just cooked moist and juicy egg.

This is now on my top ten list, and with all the great stuff I have eaten, making that list is impressive. This is great. BTW the next batch will no doubt be mini's and eaten as appetizers or with a soup or maybe a salad. Hmmmmm...... bet it would be great with a remoulade! AND not my normal drink but I think it would bode well with a mimosa..... If that don't make the ladies melt, it just ain't ever gonna happen!

I am getting excited just talking about it......


----------

